# pregnant?!



## laura09 (May 21, 2009)

Hey ladies...this is my first thread. My husband and I are unexpectedly pregnant. Unfortunately, this means no downhilling for me this season. But, does anyone have advice about how to keep trail riding during pregnancy? Or, any advice on where I can buy some baggies with a little "room to grow"?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the women's lounge. There are some good threads in the sticky FAQ addresses pregnancy/riding issues. Though I think we need to update them to add catzilla's two cents to them!! Anyway look them over, and post away. Lots of good wisdom from gals who have been there and done that here. 

Oh, and congrats!!


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

I just spawned 6 weeks ago and am headed for my first post-yoga-ball-bellied mtb ride tonight.

So, yeah. This is your future. Your future is rad.

These forums are a great resource for information/empathy/entertainment on being pregnant and being a dirt loving ride-a-holic.

After talking with my docs, perusing this site, and scouring the internets, I found that there are absolutely no hard and fast rules about athleticism and pregnancy. If you look for it, you'll find every piece of advice from knee-jerk "Get them shoes off and git yerself into the kitchen!" to extreme "Bungee jumping at 40 weeks is such a rush!"

My personal resolution was to ride in such a manner that if anything did go wrong with the pregnancy, I wouldn't blame myself. There are so many people telling preggo women what they should and shouldn't do and much of it is based on theory or insanely small statistical probabilities. This can create a mindset in which the woman feels she is solely responsible for everything that happens in her pregnancy, even though much of it is just a matter of chance, fate, and the quirky adventure that is life.

Aaaaanyway...

For me personally, I did a bunch of riding in the beginning - the Santa Cruz Hellride, Singlespeed World Championships, McKenzie River Trail - my coup du grace of ideal mountain bike rides. I rode slow. I rode carefully. And then, I hung my helmet up. I did this because I have a hard time moderating. I wanted to go all out and ended up in an internal battle of moderating myself, being anxious, and being afraid I'd push myself to hard for my growing body. So, mountain biking was no longer the great escape from my brain it once was. But, that was me. Lots and lots and lots of women on this forum rode trails, albeit very easy ones, throughout their pregnancy.

So, if there is any bit of advice I can impart, it's that everyone is different. Listen to your body and listen to your mind.

In the meanwhile, here is a collection of stuff I wrote while I was pregnant:

To the Gates of Hell - This is an article I wrote for Bike Magazine. I was slated to do the Santa Cruz Hellride and found out I was pregnant two weeks before. What was going to be a story of pain and pushing suddenly turned into something completely different.

www.adventuresinprocreating.blogspot.com - This here is my blog which shares lots of quirky experiences of being pregnant.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=501440 - This thread started as a goofy video of me doing some bike tricks while hella pregnant and ended up as an interesting and at times passionate discussion of risk, life, athleticism, and pregnancy. Oh, and of why Ryan Leech can suck it.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

D'oh! And congrats!


----------



## druranium (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey, catzilla, I remember that bike article...It was great! Your advice is invaluable. since I have no experience with such matters, i'm outta here


----------



## xc megan (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm in the same boat you're in. I live for mountain biking in the summer and I'm 4 months pregnant so.... I'm taking it slow and, like Catzilla advises, listening to my body. Saturday I started on a ride and couldn't get rid of a crazy sidache (sp?) I just couldn't breathe! So I turned back. I was super emotional and started crying even (crazy hormones). I went out again the next day and had a fantastic 20 mile ride up the back of Northstar though. So far the second trimester has been great, lots of energy and I'm not big enough to feel unbalanced.
I'm riding in spandex with a wraparound fox skirt that I can keep making bigger. It's super comfortable so far.
Congrats!!


----------



## Sades (Oct 27, 2007)

My first is 6 months now, and I rode greenways and roads up until the day she was born. I stayed off most of the more technical trails after the first trimester, though I was so tired during those first 3 months, I didn't get much riding in anyway. I would advise taking it easy in the beginning and only doing x-country style riding. The most important things, I read and heard, are to drink a lot of water, eat frequently (even if you don't feel like it) and stop for rest breaks if you feel like you need them. If something hurts, don't take the typical athlete approach and ignore it! Also hills will be a lot of work. I advise sticking to flatter terrain. I'm sure there's more but my baby needs me!!!


----------



## utsnowgirl (Jun 26, 2005)

So, I'm actually due on Monday with my first. Granted, the first 6 months of my pregnancy, there was too much snow here to really ride bikes, I did ride once it warmed up and the snow melted. I snowboarded until about 7 months too. I chose to stop when I outgrew my riding pants - didn't feel like spending money on big pants that I probably won't ever wear again. 

My Dr.'s advice was just to listen to my body. He's fully supportive of staying active through pregnancy, and trusted me to listen to my body. I know some Dr.'s talk a lot about keeping your heart rate within a certain range, but my doc never mentioned it. I was more concerned with overheating as the weather got warmer. Also, drinking enough water is super important too. 

I did some road riding and spent a couple weekends in Moab (at 34 weeks, and again at 36 weeks). In Moab, I would shuttle the group, then go do my own ride. Mostly did easy stuff like Klondike and the trails in the Bar M area. Like Sades mentioned, I also felt that climbs were tougher, mostly because of the excess pressure in the pelvic area. Other than that, riding a bike actually felt better to me than walking did. 

I rarely (if ever) ride in spandex, but the only pants that fit me as my belly grew were a pair of spandex knickers I have. Early on, I would wear a pair of low rise liner shorts, with some board shorts over them. Seemed to be a cheaper option to buying new mtb specific shorts. 

Can't wait to get back on the bike!! Good luck!


----------



## druranium (Apr 6, 2007)

ok, now my question is....who watches the baby while you ride?
I think about that sometimes when I'm riding. Thankfully I don't have to take care of a small human, because this "impromptu, go for a bike ride" would never happen. I think I've heard people say "Well, things change". and i'm not doubting that
Is it selfish not to want kids?


----------



## dunno (Aug 7, 2008)

I did not start riding until after I had children, I have two daughters. My husband wanted to take me out for rides, when our youngest was tiny we were just lucky that we live near our parents. When the new wore off and the "grands" were exhausted we got babysitters, when that became unreliable, we hired a "nanny". She comes 4 days a week for 3 hours a day. I typically go riding during that time, but it also allows me to get other things done as well. And the all important "me" time. She is fantastic.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

druranium said:


> ok, now my question is....who watches the baby while you ride?
> I think about that sometimes when I'm riding. Thankfully I don't have to take care of a small human, because this "impromptu, go for a bike ride" would never happen. I think I've heard people say "Well, things change". and i'm not doubting that
> Is it selfish not to want kids?


It's wise to consider what you're getting into IMO,.and getting kid-care for ride time is tough. In fact getting ANY time for ANYTHING is tough. But kids have their own rewards that really can't be fully understood until you take the plunge, and after waiting over 10 years to have our daughter I'm very very very grateful we did.

I ride on my lunch hour at work, we take turns in the evening, we've drug her for many many miles in the trailer behind road bikes, and recently we've been able to leave her with the grandparents a few times so we could get a ride in together. I also have rollers, a step bench, and a nordic track at the house so I can grind some training out in the evening after she goes to bed.

FWIW I have another friend who works full time and who's husband works full time, and she has a son who's about 2. She recently started training for her first marathon and is probably in the best shape she's ever been in. We share that aspect because I'm riding faster, harder, better than I ever have. Honestly I think having kids _can _force you to get more organized, more focused, and to train harder with the scraps that become available... and maybe realizing you're not going to live forever so you'd better get these adventures done now, and maybe also thinking that you want to stay as healthy as possible so you hopefully don't become (as much of) a burden to your children as you age? Lots of angles to it probably that I don't totally understand, but I guess we're both proof that having kids doesn't automatically relegate you to getting fat on the couch.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

druranium said:


> ok, now my question is....who watches the baby while you ride?


And that's why I recommend building a pump track in your back yard. It's the best "nesting" investment you could ever make. :thumbsup:

Baby daddy and I swap off. He works from home one day a week which gives me a chance to ride and I've got Thursday evenings slated for my own ride time ('cause Thursdays is the local women's ride). Between those two days and the weekends, I'm finding I have way more time to ride than I expected.

(Now, I just have to start riding again).


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

verslowrdrHonestly I think having kids [I said:


> can [/I]force you to get more organized, more focused, and to train harder with the scraps that become available...


Word.


----------



## Sades (Oct 27, 2007)

My husband watches our daughter while I ride. The moms in our baby group also do childcare swaps, 1-2hrs every once in a while. This is a very affordable option, and you know the caregiver has experience with infants. 

It is hard not riding with my husband, and tough only getting to go out for 2 hr rides (between feedings when they are young), but worth it in my opinion. I still get to go out for short rides, and know that this will only be a short period of our lives and I'm willing to sacrifice the riding time to be spending time with my baby. We are only having one child, so this might be different for other parents.

We also have a trailer, but so far our daughter hates riding in it. We will give that another try in a couple of months. In the beginning it is tough, but you quickly find a way to make it work out.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Looking forward to Thursdays with you Catzilla!*

Hope this week is your weeks to start up with the Thursday Gulrz Ridez!


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

IttyBittyBetty said:


> Hope this week is your weeks to start up with the Thursday Gulrz Ridez!


Seriously, it will be soon.

I was stoked for the Picture Rock ride, then the weather was crappy and myself and my newly pregnant (and very exhausted) friend decided to bail and do a small loop nearby. It turned out to be for the better as we were both asleep by 8:00pm.

This Thursday, baby daddy is out of town, so I'll be on Jr. patrol.

But, next Thursday...Next Thursday is mine! All mine!


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

Next Thursday - The Dots!


----------



## amydalayna (Feb 21, 2006)

Heya.
I'm now 27 weeks pregnant and thought I would throw in my 2 cents.
The doctor, even with me living in an extremely active community, doesn't support mtn biking past the first trimester. But he doesn't know my limits... only I do. 

I've been road riding back and forth to work every day and that is more uncomfortable to me than mtn biking (positioning is just too squished for my liking).

I hung up the downhill bike for the season, but I just can't seem to stop riding. It's just too much a part of my life. I wouldn't just miss the riding bit, but the adventures w/ my friends. I keep saying that I think this'll be my last weekend of riding the more rocky trails... but every weekend drags to the next. 

Today I'm feeling extra emotional about being pregnant and bike riding. Summers aren't the same when you have to ride by yourself because you want to keep your own pace or try and find an easier route. ugh.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

I rode my MTB on the road and RR trails. Like you've discovered, drop bars just don't work very well. Even at that, by the end I was finding myself toodling along for stints steering with just my fingertips so I could get more room breathe, lol.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Hi Amydayla, welcome aboard. This is a great place for pregnant mtb gals to hang out and get some support.


----------



## amydalayna (Feb 21, 2006)

I want to flip the drop bars, but everyone tells me i'll look too much like a hobo.
I think it might be time to switch the road bike for an old mtn bike w/ slicks.


----------



## amydalayna (Feb 21, 2006)

thanks for the welcome! the support is greatly needed.
I haven't found much of a community for mtn biking while pregnant. i find i'm riding more alone now. But at least I'm riding more than I thought I would be. 

I guess someone has to ring the cowbell at the races. This summer it's me!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Here, this will get your spirits up:
www.adventuresinprocreating.blogspot.com


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

amydalayna said:


> I want to flip the drop bars, but everyone tells me i'll look too much like a hobo.
> I think it might be time to switch the road bike for an old mtn bike w/ slicks.


I saw a post in another MTBR forum that tagged a similar maneuver as 'flipping it to the viagra position'... the connotations given your present condition are making me giggle here at work....

I'm a big fan of doing anything and everything to make life more comfortable and enjoyable while carrying a passenger. You have a free hobo fashion pass if you want it. :thumbsup: 9 months in the not-so-easy-bake-oven might seem like a long wait now, but I SWEAR it feels like I was only pregnant with this one a few months ago....


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

I didn't ride while pregnant and only once in between babies (I have a 1year old and an almost 3 year old). I was only a "beginner" before and now I'm trying to get back into it. Having the husband watch the girls while *I* ride might be a good excuse to not have to ride with him...


----------



## Wylie (Mar 19, 2007)

Guess it's time to "bump" one of these threads (hah), since I've been reading all the FAQ posts on riding while pregnant. Going out for my first mtb ride today at almost 14 weeks, since I finally have the energy. We almost lost access to our beloved local trails here in Bellingham, and since we won a minor victory on that this week and they're still open, there's a huge social ride happening today and I just can't stand missing out on. We'll see how it goes! (Oh, I guess this is me announcing I'm pregnant. w00t!)


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Congrats on the 'bump' AND on y'all's work to save Galbraith. I know that having the kidlet has made me much more dedicated to the advocacy side of things... I want HER to be able to ride in these places.

You can see the pics of me riding with my beach ball around here somewhere.


----------



## 4MooreFitness (Aug 10, 2010)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5494915&page=2

Ha! I love the guy who went into the dangers of sushi and hot tubs while pregnant. LOL My kids are DOOMED.

Anyway, I think depending on your experience just do what is comfortable for YOU. For me... Im a newbie I feel comfortable on fireroads and singletrack enough to do it maybe in the first 3-5 months of pregnancy, but would get onto a MUP and just ride the rest of the pregnancy out on smooth surface.

For someone with more experience, keep doing what you're doing until you feel like you need to make adjustments.

Have fun out there! Plus think of the good example you are setting up for your child to lead an active lifestyle! We take our kids out on simple single track on our Trail-A-Bikes and when they were smaller in a bike trailer down the MUP just to get out of the house and they loved it! Good exercise too! Lost my baby weight by pulling a 3 year old and a newborn in a buggy! Nothing like going uphill with 35lbs behind you


----------



## Wylie (Mar 19, 2007)

Well my ride went great (didn't hurt that it was the first sunny 60+ degree day since last fall). I really had to reign in my climbing speed, which was hard at first (especially when I couldn't just blow by a group of young guys pushing their freeride bikes, sigh). But then again, slowing things down allows you to take in so much more. Took a few longer breaks at watering holes with the dogs, met up with my hubby and some friends later in the day and cruised down a bunch of super fun single track. I didn't feel sketched out about riding our normal trails, and physically things felt fine if I just slowed my roll a bit. Looking forward to more rides!

(Stripes, there's been lots of wrangling with the new landowner that doesn't really want the property. They're trying to pressure the city/county to find some way to buy it, but of course there's no money! They're using the mtb'ers and other recreational folks as a bit of a pawn, but hopefully in the long run we'll find a mutually agreeable solution. More details at preservegalbraith.org.)


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

awesome, great to hear you're still feeling strong. I just remember feeling so darn tired on my last mtn bike ride, I knew I was done. Then it was neighborhood jaunts which I really did enjoy, despite it's seemingly hoo-hum factor. Looking forward to some big-belly pictures in the near future, it's obligatory you know. ; )


----------

